# Katie Lee



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. Never knew about her, but what a badass: https://video.nationalgeographic.co...desert-goddess-remembers-arizonas-glen-canyon


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Indeed. There is something about her spirit that is captivating and she never seemed to lose it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting that Nat Geo video link. That was beautiful to watch. 

Once I worked with a guy whose father had been on the "salvage archaeology" team for Glen Canyon. He said that every evening his father would bring home a pocket full of potshards and other artifacts deemed insignificant in the context of all the other things they'd found on the project. I expect he had buckets full of artifacts by the time his father's work wrapped up.

Rest in peace, Katie.

-AH


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Wreck the Nation Bureau*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb93mmF9haU

Couldn't think of a more fitting tribute than to do something subversive in Katie's honor. 

Sing, dance, hike naked, protest, help rivers run free, or whatever might float Katie's boat. 

Reminder to the most Wrecked among us - Katie's got St. Peter's ear now.


----------

